# Hog Only Membership



## Southern Inferno (May 17, 2012)

Looking to join a few clubs on a hog only membership to hunt with dogs.  Will not step foot on club during deer or turkey seasons if so desired.  Respectable of club rules and can provide multiple references.   

Thanks,
Dave  
706-254-6087


----------



## Southern Inferno (Jul 16, 2012)

Also interested in any very large tracts with good hog populations anywhere in the GA or SC.  Do not mind traveling/paying for the right property.  

Please leave a message.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking to pick up some more properties for 2013.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 31, 2013)

Big thanks to the clubs and landowners whom have let me catch a few pigs!  

Still looking for more properties, can never have too many spots.   If you have good hog populations, give a ring and we will work something out!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Oct 27, 2013)

Still looking


----------

